# iPhone 4/4S Luminescent Logo + Steve Jobs Tribute Logo



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

For those that have iPhones/love Apple products:

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/apple/best-iphone-mod-of-2011-the-glowing-apple-logo/11874

I want one. Just not sure if I can justify the $50.

I think I will sleep on it tonight and see how I feel about it tomorrow. If I still want it, I will sacrifice some outings to buy one. It's definitely a waste of $50 and is totally a "want" and not a need.

What do you guys and gals think? Anyone going to order one?

There are limited numbers, so you may even be able to sell at the same purchase price/higher price if you no longer want it. Apparently there is high demand for these and they are only available for less than 24 hours.

If they really do take the site down... you can bet there's a lot of people out there that would buy it from you at a small premium.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I would buy an iPhone with no logo if I could! Then the andrewf's in the world would not look down on me. But that's just me, I hate logos but I like good products. I have subdued matte frame Oakleys and a sterile dial gov watch that are more rare than a glowing Apple logo and I think both look much better this way. I took the flashy ///M badge off my car and sold it to some kid with a non-M car for €50. #winning


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> I took the flashy ///M badge off my car and sold it to some kid with a non-M car for €50. #winning


... FIFTY Euros? 

Wow.. 

I wish I could sell my _Mazdaspeed_ badge for $50 CAD. It's not as high class/popular as an ///M badge, though.

As for the iPhone light, it has been removed from his website over night and now the only way to get it is through his facebook page? Seems increasingly sketchy and overpriced, so I am not buying it. 

It's a nice idea, though. I hope someone in NA replicates it for $25.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I got the new iphone 4s tonight(early xmas present)im no tech guy but want the capabilities to access the various stuff on the web during the day...learning curve to this....im coming from a old school sanyo......had to get the otterbox too

Guess im joining the apple fanboys...i own stock so i got to support "my" company lol.


I got to get the app for the markets....it is a nice device....time to figure it out.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

crazy thing is i got the model with 32gb...which is alot according to the sales rep....i dont think ill do a whole lot but just incase....its wired thou mts has it listed as a 3g on the device itself...wonder if thats because there network cant read 4s yet...wired.

or maybe thats something completly else...listed by the battery gauge.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Enjoy it, donald.

Some finance/market applications you may want to check out are:

Wikinvest, Bloomberg, Portfolio mobile, GlobeInvestor, WS Scanner, MarketWatch

All of the above are free.

As for your phone, I also have the 32GB model. The phones run on the "3G" wireless data network, which is what you are seeing. The iPhone 4S does not run on the 4G network, as it is a 3G phone.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a sweet phone!Been playing with it all night...I don't know how anyone can ''****'' on this product.

Kaejs-you ever checkout Portfoliolive app?on sale for 99c from 5.99.

Im not sure id place buy orders off it but maybe....Thing thats abit much is apples app application,the girl im seeing was telling me she bills her apps on her blackberry directly to her phone company....I have to go through visa/master card to buy apps.....There process and passwords are abit confusing(just not use to it)

Kae,how secure is apple with visa info?Stupid ? but there obviously hack proof eh.
Once you ''enter'' your details....apple has access to your personal info....I know its likely bullet proof,just a slight edgy.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure what portfolio live is. I just checked it out and it appears there is a "lite" version. I'll try it out. 

As for using my Visa with Apple, I have been doing it for years and have never had a problem at all. I think you're pretty safe. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

